# Generators and Rain



## cosmic (Jul 1, 2021)

My Predator 2000 instructions state clearly to keep the unit dry and protect from rain.
Some people pay no attention to that warning.
I stopped for a bite to eat at a fancy food truck (good sandwich) yesterday. A nice modern setup with two generators about 30 ft behind the truck, one was a Honda frame type the other was yellow. As I ate a thunderstorm came up quickly and dumped heavy rain and plenty of lightning in a short period. 
The man in the truck went about his business the lights stayed on the air conditioning ran and the generator sat in the pouring rain doing it's thing.
This truck has been in that location for about a year, always the same setup and same power units and most days here have rain. I also see other food vendors not caring about the rain as well as contractors who keep the units outside running while they frame inside a dry house.

I'm sure we have all seen something like this occuring so what are your thoughts on this situation and is it all that critical that I keep my inverter unit dry by all possible means.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Portable generators are not meant to be used in the rain but are most commonly needed in response to weather-related power outages. I have a permanent mini-shed at my house for the PowerMate generator, a weather-proof Onan designed to be mounted in the open under a motorhome at my cottage, and an EZ-Up cover for construction site work. 

If I were the food truck guy, I would use these generator tents:


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Yeah, I made my own clip-on generator tent out of PVC:


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

I concur with the protection crowd. Best to keep the generators out of the weather, especially in operation. 

I will say, I transport the 2600w open frame unit I have on the top of my truck when I go on my long trips and it is exposed. I really don't like doing that, but I can't afford it hogging space inside. So it does get wet, I just limit it as much as I can. Aside from that, all the generators stay under cover or are stored inside. 

As for running and keeping dry - I put generators under tarps. When camping I string a tarp off the front of my truck and the EU2200 sits under there. Otherwise I will string up a tarp either in an A frame config or a lean-to, depending on where it is.


----------



## cosmic (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm with you guys on keeping the units as dry as possible. I use my predator on the carport, not perfect but it's out of the pouring rain,
It will get wet just not drowned.
Ive had generators over the years as home backup but I never let them set out on the rain, seems like they're just asking for trouble.

Now my commercial mowers were a different story, they got wet, everyday, and so did I.


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

cosmic said:


> My Predator 2000 instructions state clearly to keep the unit dry and protect from rain.
> Some people pay no attention to that warning.
> I stopped for a bite to eat at a fancy food truck (good sandwich) yesterday. A nice modern setup with two generators about 30 ft behind the truck, one was a Honda frame type the other was yellow. As I ate a thunderstorm came up quickly and dumped heavy rain and plenty of lightning in a short period.
> The man in the truck went about his business the lights stayed on the air conditioning ran and the generator sat in the pouring rain doing it's thing.
> ...


Enclosed, with vents for air flow or it will overheat


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would always use a cover on any stored gen set.
the sun resistant as well as water resistant covers work well.

and yes on elevated and tented gen set in use!
the cords need to be dry as well.
inspect any cords for nick's and do not use any damaged cords.

one of the overlooked things i see are driving or walking on a cord!
bad deal on that!
they make special protection devices for drop cords that you can even drive over with a fork truck!
heavy stuff if you have never operated a fork unit!

a simple thing you can do for drop cords is make out of wood a couple of 2x4 custom spaced to protect the cord or cords!

and camp site safety is a BIG thing!
watch for hot skin on campers, always check with the back of you hand not your palm.
or better yet use a meter!
i do not know how many camp sites i have seen with water damaged electrical connections or posts.
lol yea i always check with a meter before connecting!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Where do you think I got the idea for my user name? This:

I second the warning on campground electrical connection safety. I have seen some _real _scary "make do for now" temporary repairs on these that end up being permanently jury rigged and forgotten. Waste treatment and water quality issues take priority. Even scarier, the evidence of flashing and sparking on the receptacles. If the campground maintenance man was an electrician...he wouldn't be working as a campground maintenance man. And your average campground owner, God Bless him, is doing good just to scrape by. Retrofitting the entire park with new stuff to current code? Way out of his budget.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Its just common sense, electric and water dont mix,, plus generator will go rusty.


----------

